# Watson the Fluffy Corgi



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I think it's time to share some pictures of my tiny fuzzball. He's a fluffy corgi. It was a random fluke.(Only bad corgi breeders breed for fluffies) He had 6 siblings, two of them being fluffies as well. 

Here's him at 6 weeks, while he was still at the breeder, alongside a pic of his parents.

















Here's the first day I got him, at nine weeks : 





And 11ish weeks:





14 weeks:










And here's a few good ones I took last week (15 weeks):


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I need to get a nice camera before the leaves turn brown, because his fur contrasts with the leaves perfectly.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwww. I loove Corgis. He is just adorable. <3


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

OMG! Cutest thing ever! Makes you just want to hug him!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

He's such a cute Corgi!!! May I ask, you said breeding fluffies were bad. But he looks like every other Corgi I see (some have long fur, others short), how is yours different than other Corgis?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> He's such a cute Corgi!!! May I ask, you said breeding fluffies were bad. But he looks like every other Corgi I see (some have long fur, others short), how is yours different than other Corgis?











4 month old Corgi - not a fluffy









OP's four month old Corgi - fluffy

At the risk of sounding snarky because I can't come up with another way to phrase it, OP's puppy is... fluffy. Not just double coated but will actually have long fur as an adult, unlike the 'stock' coat type fur other corgis have.

OP: ADORABLE puppy. I can not WAIT to see him grow up! Please keep us updated.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> He's such a cute Corgi!!! May I ask, you said breeding fluffies were bad. But he looks like every other Corgi I see (some have long fur, others short), how is yours different than other Corgis?


"Show" corgis all have a short coarse-ish double coat. Watson has a long double coat, like a collie, which is not acceptable for show (in a Corgi), and therefore not bred for. It's a recessive gene that only shows up if both parents have it, and even then it's usually only about half the litter. His fur is very soft, and it will get longer as he ages. Right now, in pictures he looks mostly normal, except around his face, his ears and his elbows. He has a lot of feathering in those areas. And you can't tell in pictures how soft it is. 

Here's a picture of one of his sisters, who is regulation coat. You can tell the difference even though it's an oddly angled picture


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> He's such a cute Corgi!!! May I ask, you said breeding fluffies were bad. But he looks like every other Corgi I see (some have long fur, others short), how is yours different than other Corgis?


Here's a good comparison of a fluffy vs. a non fluffy as an adult.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow he is adorable! I think I prefer the fluffy even if it isn't acceptable to show. Curious, since this litter produced fluffies, will these two dogs never be bred to each other again since they don't want fluffies? Do the non fluffy ones from this litter then carry that gene to produce fluffies? (if paired with another that carries the gene?) Do good breeders try to not breed any of the pups or adults again if they do produce fluffies? Just curious how they go about this if this trait is undesirable.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

dogsule said:


> Wow he is adorable! I think I prefer the fluffy even if it isn't acceptable to show. Curious, since this litter produced fluffies, will these two dogs never be bred to each other again since they don't want fluffies? Do the non fluffy ones from this litter then carry that gene to produce fluffies? (if paired with another that carries the gene?) Do good breeders try to not breed any of the pups or adults again if they do produce fluffies? Just curious how they go about this if this trait is undesirable.


Yes. His non-fluffy brothers and sisters might carry the gene. The probably do, but there is a chance they don't. If they were bred with another corgi that did have the passive gene, then they would throw fluffs. (Which is what they call it. Silly phrase) 

Watson's sire, Tex, is actually a popular and well-used stud dog around the state. He has had tons of litters, and he has not thrown fluffs before. Watson was Lucy's second, and last litter. Not last because she had fluffs, just because the breeder doesn't breed her dams more than two or three times. So, no, these dogs will not be bred together again. And I think usually Lauren tries not to breed the same two dogs twice, for diversities sake. Here's what she said when I asked if they were gonna breed Tex again now that they know he has the fluffy gene: 



> "Its not entirely unusual that he hasn't thrown fluffs before... Both parents have to carry the gene in order to produce fluffy puppies. And no, I doubt they would stop using him [Tex] simply because of a fluff gene. Really, to most breeders a fluff gene is basically insignificant. If you have a healthy, correct to standard dog that is by far more important than a recessive gene. I would not seek out a match that would produce fluffs, however it would not prevent me from breeding a litter even if I knew in advance. My next up and coming female - Ryder - Lucy's daughter - may also have the gene (I will have her tested prior to breeding) currently the plan is to breed her to Tex also - I will probably still proceed with the breeding even if she has it."


Even though Ryder isn't from Tex, she still may have the gene if her sire had it passively. It's a sneaky little gene. 

So, the fluff gene isn't that big of a deal. It's not too common. Lauren has only ever had one litter with fluff's before, back in '07, and she does two or three litters a year. They're not hard to find homes for, because most of her pups end up as house pets. And she sells all of her house pets with a spay/neuter contract. So you're not going to end up with inexperienced breeders ending up with fluffs. The only time it would ever be a problem is if someone was looking for a corgi as a farm/herding dog. Since they're so low to the ground, and get dirty so easily, fluffy corgis take a lot more grooming and work.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Awes what an adorable corgi  I prefer the fluffy corgis actually but I like fluffy  not that it makes too much of a difference to me but if I had a choice I almost always go with fluffy


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aaah I love the fluffy gene! lol. His coloring is very pretty too.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> Aaah I love the fluffy gene! lol. His coloring is very pretty too.


Thanks! ^_^ I really like how his coloring is turning out too. My husband is a little bitter he isn't as dark as he was in the first puppy pic, but I knew he was going to get lighter. You could tell by all the red undertones he had around his eyes as a baby. I brushed him really really well at about 12 weeks, and his color changed dramatically just from that. I think he's going to get much redder and much lighter by the time he's a year or so. He's my little ginger.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

Awww fluffy corgis are soooo adorable!  What a handsome fella!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

It was a windy day at the park today. Got some good pictures when we weren't chasing leaves. I need a new camera and to learn not to get my finger in the way >.< I spent like 30 minutes in vain to get a decently framed running shot.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Pretty pictures! I looks like he had fun.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I will argue that Corgi puppies are by far one of the cutest puppies out there. He is just so dang adorable!


----------



## Nomad (Apr 29, 2014)

He is so adorable!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Eeee... He's so adorable. Want.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I will argue that Corgi puppies are by far one of the cutest puppies out there. He is just so dang adorable!





Nomad said:


> He is so adorable!





JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Eeee... He's so adorable. Want.


Thanks! People on the streets frequently threaten to steal him. ^_^ I suppose it's compliment.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Watson's five months old in a few days. Snapped this comparison of him a few minutes ago. ^_^ That's the day I got him at 9 weeks. He's gonna be so bummed when he grows out of that bed.


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

chimunga said:


> Watson's five months old in a few days. Snapped this comparison of him a few minutes ago. ^_^ That's the day I got him at 9 weeks. He's gonna be so bummed when he grows out of that bed.


I don't know, it looks like he doesn't mind hanging off the edge of it anyway! Great comparison shot


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Love the comparison pictures  he is adorable and has really lightened up a lot


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

OH my gosh, he's just ridiculous.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

kcomstoc said:


> Love the comparison pictures  he is adorable and has really lightened up a lot


He really has. I can't get a good picture of it, but he's getting very red. His face got lighter and then a few weeks ago it started getting dark again. I have no idea what he's gonna look like grown, but it sure is fun to watch.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

chimunga said:


> He really has. I can't get a good picture of it, but he's getting very red. His face got lighter and then a few weeks ago it started getting dark again. I have no idea what he's gonna look like grown, but it sure is fun to watch.


Interesting....is this common in corgis? To lighten up and then get dark again?


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

kcomstoc said:


> Interesting....is this common in corgis? To lighten up and then get dark again?


You know, I've never had any experience with a corgi who isn't just the tan & white. It looks like what's happening is that his fur on his face got lighter, and then he started to develop markings underneath his fur. He's technically a "Sable" which is kind of an in between of the two main corgi colors, tan & white and tricolor. There isn't really a standard for what a sable is supposed to look like.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

chimunga said:


> You know, I've never had any experience with a corgi who isn't just the tan & white. It looks like what's happening is that his fur on his face got lighter, and then he started to develop markings underneath his fur. He's technically a "Sable" which is kind of an in between of the two main corgi colors, tan & white and tricolor. There isn't really a standard for what a sable is supposed to look like.


Hmmmm...well I'm excited to see what he'll look like


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Even if fluffy isn't desired in the show ring for whatever reason, he's amazingly adorable 

Siberian huskies can be "wooly" and have longer fur, which is one of the only disallowed traits. From my understanding, wooly coats are undesirable because snow will clump to it and the dog would freeze to death instead of being insulated- no idea how true that is. Wooly vs non-wooly.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Sibe said:


> Even if fluffy isn't desired in the show ring for whatever reason, he's amazingly adorable
> 
> Siberian huskies can be "wooly" and have longer fur, which is one of the only disallowed traits. From my understanding, wooly coats are undesirable because snow will clump to it and the dog would freeze to death instead of being insulated- no idea how true that is. Wooly vs non-wooly.


That sounds about right. Watson gets clumps of snow constantly. It's similar to the reason fluffs aren't allowed to show. Since they're so close to the ground, they get dirty easily, which isn't a problem with a normal short coated double coats. But fluffs need to be groomed all the time, and farmers don't have time for that.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Super cute! I prefer them fluffy


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

The wooly siberian huskies remind me of malamutes


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I was bored and stalking Watson's parents on google. Found these vids on youtube of Watson's dad (Tex) herding as a pup. He's the one with the white collar.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

those ears! <3


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I was bored today. We were cooped up inside because neither of us wanted to be outside for more than five minutes. Got some decent mug-shots of my handsome boy. Done with my husbands iPod though, so please excuse the quality. 

I really like how his coloring is turning out on his chest. And he's gotten much more "fluffy" over the past month or so.







This is his "What the heck are you doing?" face:


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I honestly didn't realize how different he looks now till I posted those. 

Left is 3 months, right is 6 months.

He lost the "bags" under his eyes. His head got darker, after it had gotten lighter, and he got that really pretty crest on his chest. His ears also got much darker.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He has the most darling little face. I love how his color has changed.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

He is one of the cutest Corgis I've ever seen. I really love him. 

My brother is interested in getting a Corgi in a couple years. I'm excited that I'll have one to play with!


----------



## Furry (Oct 28, 2014)

He is adorable!!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Random pic:

I am suddenly very interesting every time I have popcorn,


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

He is SOCUTE. Like, the cutest Corgi I've ever seen cute.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

BubbaMoose said:


> He is SOCUTE. Like, the cutest Corgi I've ever seen cute.


^_^ Thanks! I think so too.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Annnnd... here's a random video of when he was still tiny and fat.


----------



## Fraido (Dec 27, 2014)

He almost looks like a sheltie with that adorable face! ^-^


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I love him so much! His bum is so cute! I've always loved corgis and have only met one. My hubby and I nicknamed him "low rider".


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Got bored and uploaded some old vids to youtube


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

And here's one from today:


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Corgi smile!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Too cute! Gotta love those hamster butt corgis!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Lol. In case you were wondering what a wet fluffy looks like. ^_^ Bath time. I just take these pictures to prove he isn't fat.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

wet corgi, he looks just like an adult (does he have much growing left?)


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

kcomstoc said:


> wet corgi, he looks just like an adult (does he have much growing left?)


He was 19.5 lbs two weeks ago when he got micro-chipped. A male corgis ideal weight full grown is between 25-27 lbs. But I kinda anticipate him being a little slender. 

I was kinda paranoid he's tiny, because someone posted a video of his litter-mate on his breeders FB page, and that boy is biggg (Here's the vid: link). I asked his breeder about it, and she said it's because Tuck (the other dog) is shorter length-wise than Watson. She also said corgis do the bulk of their filling out around 18 months. He's 7 months right now.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Interesting that they fill out at almost 2 years, I didn't know that. Both of those corgis were big lol I think the one on the left was the puppy you were talking about? I don't think that Watson is too small, I think he looks very proportional


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

kcomstoc said:


> Interesting that they fill out at almost 2 years, I didn't know that. Both of those corgis were big lol I think the one on the left was the puppy you were talking about? I don't think that Watson is too small, I think he looks very proportional


Well, I guess I should clarify. He's at almost his full height and length, give or take an inch or so. But his chest will drop, and he'll bulk up around the shoulders. Most people say his chest will drop at about two years. But both his parents are pretty slender dogs, so I don't anticipate that being too drastic. His face looks a lot how his sire's looks, so I'm guessing that'll stay mostly the same. It's neat that I can very clearly see both of his parents in him. He's got his daddy's face and his mama's eyes. Lol, I have the puppy version of Harry Potter. 

His coloring is still changing on a month basis. He's gotten lighter and darker, and lighter, and darker again. But that might also have to do with the change in seasons. His eyes are a very light drown

And yeah... I think Tuck and Katie (the other dog in the vid) may be a tad chubby. You gotta watch that with Corgis. It makes me cringe when I can't see the definition on the bottom of a corgi's rib cage. But people think they're supposed to look chubby. Nope. They're short, but they're supposed to have definition just like any other dog.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Corgis are def one of those smaller dogs that I really don't mind (I REALLY prefer big dogs *at least medium dogs* but there are few small dogs that I really would like to own someday such as a corgi, basset hound, shiba inus, beagles, papillons, shetland sheepdog). It's not that I hate small dogs I just prefer the bigger dogs, I don't mind saying hi to toy poodles or other smaller breed dogs.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

kcomstoc said:


> Corgis are def one of those smaller dogs that I really don't mind (I REALLY prefer big dogs *at least medium dogs* but there are few small dogs that I really would like to own someday such as a corgi, basset hound, shiba inus, beagles, papillons, shetland sheepdog). It's not that I hate small dogs I just prefer the bigger dogs, I don't mind saying hi to toy poodles or other smaller breed dogs.


It's often said that corgis are just medium dogs with short legs. ^_^


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

chimunga said:


> It's often said that corgis are just medium dogs with short legs. ^_^


I feel that it's true for basset hounds too lol  but I totally agree


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Some random ones: 

The snow's back -_-



He's starting to climb up on things with his front paws. I'm happy he's too short to be a counter surfer. I was eating a clementine, and he wanted a piece.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Got Mr. Watson a glow ball. He's obsessed with it.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

The more I see of him, the more I definitely prefer the look of fluffy Corgis! You are so lucky to have gotten the cutest Corgi ever.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> The more I see of him, the more I definitely prefer the look of fluffy Corgis! You are so lucky to have gotten the cutest Corgi ever.


I think he's lovely too. But utility wise, I definitely understand why the short double coat is preferable, especially on such a short dog. He gets so filthy. He's always in the mud. And normally a corgi just sheds off dirt when they shed hair. But he doesn't shed, so the dirt stays. I have to get his butt trimmed. I just took him to petco to do it the other day and paid them six bucks so I didn't have to wrestle with him to do it. The fur on his butt is more like hair than fur, and will just keep growing till it hits the ground (it's called corgi pants). And if I don't keep it trimmed, it has to be brushed or it mats. He also still has soft puppy fur behind his ears and behind his elbows. I'm guessing he always will. So I have to brush that every day to make sure it doesn't mat. I also have to trim the hair between his toes. He needs to be brushed and sprayed with conditioner anytime he's around other dogs, because he always gets slobber on his neck and if I don't brush it, it mats. He takes a lot of upkeep.

Here's his routine:
-10-20 minutes a day brushing
-Bath every other week 
-Toe trim once a week
-Butt/belly trim once a month

Thank god he has short hair for a fluff. Most fluffs have sheltie/collie fur. He has more working BC fur. Med length and coarse. He has almost the exact same fur as my friend's dog who is a BC/Aussie mix.

One perk is that he has fur on his man-bits, so I don't have to look at those >.<



Here's what fluffy corgi pants look like if kept un-checked:









Some people like it, but I think it looks terrible.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I posted this on his training thread too, but I like to keep all his cute pics consolidated here:


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Got a new camera today. Got a really nice picture of Watson, and a few good pictures of my friend's dogs.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Omg those unchecked fluffy pants are extremely ridiculous. It's like his butt is barfing fluff.

LOVE this one, he has such an expressive face.


>


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Sibe said:


> Omg those unchecked fluffy pants are extremely ridiculous. It's like his butt is barfing fluff.
> 
> LOVE this one, he has such an expressive face.


He has expressive everything. He's very talkative. He makes a ton of noise. Sometimes it's eerie how person-like he sounds. 

But yes, he has a lot of expressions. That one is his "Mom, you've been pointing that stupid plastic thing at my for ten minutes. I've been staying reeeeaaal still. Can we play now?"


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Played doggy daycare for my friend today.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG his butt fur is just RIDICULOUS!!! lol  and it looks like he had a lot of fun


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Got a cool picture of Watson and my husband on our walk a few days ago.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww cute! What is that big black and white dog? It's cool looking.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Such nice pictures! Watson's friends are almost as cute as he is.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> Aww cute! What is that big black and white dog? It's cool looking.


He's Apollo, a 3 year old Border Aussie. My friend bought him from a breeder while he was living in Germany. 

The brindle dog, Dora, is an 8 month old Boxer/Pit. (not sure what type of Pit, but I'm guessing APBT)


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

He looks really big to me for a BC x Aussie, and she looks super small for an 8 month old Pit x Boxer! Not doubting the mixes at all, and it could totally just be the perception of the pictures.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

BubbaMoose said:


> He looks really big to me for a BC x Aussie, and she looks super small for an 8 month old Pit x Boxer! Not doubting the mixes at all, and it could totally just be the perception of the pictures.


I know. He's huge. He's 60 pounds. And he's all legs. I've always doubted his lineage a little (a lot). His nose is also big for a Border Aussie. But my friend swears that's what he is, so I just chalked it up to European bloodlines or something. I always thought he kinda looked like a BC/Lab. 

I went back and did the math, and she's only 6 months old. I was thinking she was just a month younger than Watson, apparently she's three months younger. I can't math, apparently. And Dora is the tiniest of her litter. And she's about 40 lbs right now.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He does look big for a BCxAussie, but it's not unheard of for a large male Aussie is reach 60lbs and BC are leggy so I guess I could see a mix turning out like that.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree with jade - male aussies can be anywhere from 50 - 65 lbs, but at the same time it does really look more like a BC x Lab


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

He is so adorable! It looks like he has a blast with other dogs.


----------

